# Weight +, Body Fat Percentage



## Preetha (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it possible to gain weight while lowering your body fat percentage, or do these two oppose each other?

I ask because I am sitting at 12% body fat, but as much as I want to gain weight, I also want to lower my body fat, so my muscles become more visible (mainly the ab area).


----------



## adrian (Mar 21, 2012)

The Key is building muscle. To help you abs area, exercising your legs is key because that woud take fat off the abs area aswell as building muscle in your legs. Doing exercises like sit-ups will also help your abs area.


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is possible if  you are new to weight training.  If you're an experienced weight lifter then its harder to do.  Newbies can put a fair amount of muscle on fast while simultaneously losing fat so the scale will stall or go up while the measuring tape at the waist will go down.  After youve established a workout routine then adding muscle becomes harder.  BTW, at 12% your abs should be visible.


----------



## Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll gain weight as you gain muscle as muscle weighs more than fat.


----------

